# Kydex OWB holster: Which one?



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

Okay, I'm not bonding with my brand new, Safariland 6378 ALS paddle holster (it's a left-handed holster and I'll let it go cheap for forum members).

I know I want a Kydex OWB holster, but I don't know what's out there.

Which Kydex OWB holster are YOU using?

Thanks, guys.


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

News flash! Just for the halibut, I tweaked the setup on my Safariland 6378 ALS holster - and I think it's gonna work for me now. Yippee!


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

Admins: Please close the thread.


----------

